# Has Anyone modified the LGB Amtrack Amfleet rolling stock



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

After completing my LGB Bernina + Glacier Express consists I am now ready to do my LGB Amtrak Amfleet consist.

The engine is about ready to go, it has a Zimo MX695 DCC system with smoke installed, as well as some new lighting added.

I would like to mod the cars as they are just way to far apart for my liking. 
I figure that I can keep the stock LGB couplers and just shorten the truck arm 15mm or so and that would work.

I was wondering though if anyone has done any mods to the cars, or the engine for that matter, like body mounting couplers, lowering ect, and would like to share them (pictures would be great).
I did a search for the past 2 years and didn't really find anything.

Thanks in advance, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

*RE: Help needed on LGB Amtrak Amfleet Cars*

Hmm nobody has done any mods to these?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Help needed on LGB Amtrak Amfleet Cars*

WHAT??? who????

The thread title threw me off, I have no cars, want them tho.
I lowered mine body mount and made it closer to the drawings .
need to find photos tho.

















Stan sent this photo before I bought mine.










Here is 1:1

Seems to me the mount that you screw the trucks to can be removed and turned up side down then the rest you can see what needs done on front back pilots.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Help needed on LGB Amtrak Amfleet Cars*

Proline S-Kuplix: http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/bprolinebtrade-kuplix-p-5372.html 

Works for Euro, why not American? 

Alan


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

*RE: Help needed on LGB Amtrak Amfleet Cars*

I was wanting to use the knuckle couplers because they are more prototypical on US equipment.
I have used the S-Kuplix couplers with great success on my RHB cars, even made a thread about it in product reviews.

I just figured that with all the people that run these cars that there would be more info on peoples mods on them.
I guess I'll just have to mess around with them and see what I can figure out.

Ron


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I modified the title of this thread for Ron 

JJ


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks John, hopefuly that will clear up the confusion and get some responces now








.

Ron


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm one of the people that run Amfleet Phase III cars as is, no modifications.










The second Genesis is the same one in Marty's pictures that's on the trestle. She was acquired from Stan last year and now sports her own battery, Airwire and Phoenix. 
For some reason I have a vague recollection of someone modifying the couplers so the cars were closer together but that was probably over 4 years ago.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
did they only come out withy two car types? coach and diner??


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
For the passenger cars, just 2 cars (coach and cafe is what they called the diner car). In Phase III paint, 2 numbers were available, 21285 and 21161. That's why I only bought the 2 coaches. I wish I would of bought some more coach cars and just changed the numbers myself. Been looking for some more coaches but they have been out of my price range. 
I also have the LGB Amtrak Materials car. Those four cars new in box were listed on ebay for $875 in November, with no bids.


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,
Here's a post from 2011 - LGB Amtrak Coach 30223 Disassembley

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron: 

I do not have any of the LGB Amtrack cars, but I have put Kadees on other passenger cars. I use the Kadee #831 truck ounted with full step up on my LGB B&O streamliners. This brings them closer than the H&L couplers. I have modified some of my USA streamliners with #830s. This is a body mount that permits coupling to my other passenger cars with body mounts. The couplers on the USA cars are body mounted, but too low to mate with conventional body mounts. I have put #830s on all of my Aristo heavyweights. This brings them quite close together. If you use their #1 gauge couplers they will be even closer. This would depend upon the diameter of your curves.

Here is a picture of a USA and Aristo with 830s. This brings them fairly close together.














Here is a picture of my heavyweight train. They are a lot closer than with the stock Aristo couplers.



















Chuck 

Note added later. My minimum curves are AristoCraft 10' diameter and I do not have any trouble running the cars through them with the close coupling. The two pictures above of the heavyweight train were taken at Dr. Rivet's.


----------

